# Been a while, so here are a couple.



## camperman (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi everyone,
I've not posted anything for a bit, so thought I'd show you a couple I've made recently. 




Not sure if that worked.
Let's try another.


----------



## camperman (Feb 25, 2022)

camperman said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've not posted anything for a bit, so thought I'd show you a couple I've made recently. View attachment 167384
> 
> Not sure if that worked.
> ...


Well that seemed to work. Both are ael_b, with the top one being about 7" blade length, and the cleaver being a bit bigger,if you know what I mean.


----------

